# Is This High Wheeler Worth $200?



## KingSized HD (May 1, 2016)

Hoping for guidance here. Does this look original or is it something made up recently? 
Any idea of make? Seller says it has wooden wheels. 

Is $200 a good price?


----------



## dfa242 (May 1, 2016)

It's a modern piece - worth whatever you'd like for decoration.


----------



## rustjunkie (May 1, 2016)

Looks purely decorative? 
From the pic seems doubtful that it'd be really ridable...?


----------



## Andrew Gorman (May 1, 2016)

At first glance it looks like a recent decorator item.  More pictures would probably put a stake through its' heart.


----------



## KingSized HD (May 1, 2016)

Thanks for the comments everyone, here are more pics:


----------



## Freqman1 (May 1, 2016)

Looks like yard art to me. V/r Shawn


----------



## pelletman (May 1, 2016)

All the above answers are correct

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G870A using Tapatalk


----------



## pelletman (May 1, 2016)

There are no shortage of people who think those are real though.


----------



## willswares1220 (May 1, 2016)

Great garden piece with your "scarecrow" riding it!


----------



## locomotion (May 3, 2016)

http://southcoast.craigslist.org/atq/5485388989.html


----------



## catfish (May 3, 2016)

No.


----------



## bikebozo (May 3, 2016)

what is antique , ??  what year ?/


----------



## KingSized HD (May 7, 2016)

Here's the Calif CL Ad
https://bakersfield.craigslist.org/atq/5564337787.html


----------



## locomotion (May 9, 2016)

if your local, try to get it for cheaper, he says $200 OBO, would make for a nice decoration .... IMO
even if not an original, would definitely cost more than $200 to make


----------

